# introduction



## dr sabir achakzai

Hii ....my name is sabir achakzai i am from pakistan i am medical student of mbbs 3rd year at BMC quetta ...i want to go uk and germany after my mbbs degree for house job and resedincy pleas help guys ..thanks


----------

